# Gimp install error



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Apr 25, 2009)

I tried to install gimp on one of my machines, but I received the following error (see below). Any idea how to deal with this issue?



```
===>  curl-7.19.4 may only use GNU TLS if OpenSSL support is disabled.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/ftp/curl.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/webkit-gtk2.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/webkit-gtk2.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/gimp-app.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/gimp-app.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/gimp.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/gimp.
```


----------



## DrJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Have you tried disabling OpenSSL support in GNU TLS (that would be gnutls)?


----------



## ale (Apr 25, 2009)

cd to the port directory
run make clean
run make config and choose either openssl or gnutls


----------

